# Advocate side effects?



## Brax (Dec 6, 2014)

Over the past fortnight / three weeks my dog has been increasingly itchy. Lots of nibbling especially around his genital area, and around his neck and seemingly uncomfortable. He was treated for fleas routinely 4 weeks ago (and wormed about a week before that). I've tried adding oil to his kibble, and he's been groomed and bathed and neither seemed to have worked or help. He's always been fed the same kibble. There is no signs of fleas or flea dirt (there shouldnt anyway given he was treated for fleas!). His skin isn't flakey as such but there was some scurf around his back end. There are no abrasions, redness or irritation visually to his skin. 

There are only two things that have changed within the past month and that is that I used Advocate (which I haven't used before) and he hasn't had any raw in his kongs (he gets raw in his kongs as its a damn sight cheaper than anything else!)

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Brax (Dec 6, 2014)

So. I have just learnt about the link between ivermectin and a gene in collies. Guess my Heinz 57 does have collie in after all!


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

There's 1001 reasons why he could be scratching. It could be the advocate (or the carrier substances within the product) but you'd expect the itching to be at the application site. Both of my dogs find advantix incredibly itchy for a few days after application. We're entering prime allergy season as well. Have a chat to your vet if you're concerned. 

In terms of collies and ivermectin sensitivity, the symptoms are a whole lot more serious than some itchiness.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought Advocate was recommended for use in Collies!

Anyway, it could be a numerous things as the above poster says, i would chat to a vet. He's obviously not comfortable and the vet should be able to help with this.

Let us all know how you get on at the vets.


----------



## Brax (Dec 6, 2014)

This wasn't a vet avoidance post, but I'd rather gather a case prior to going  The vets that prescribed the advocate are a new practice, but I think I'll be returning to my old once which is 30-40 minutes away. 

He has been itching his neck, and it was applied on the back of his neck in the recommended area.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

One of my dog hates spot on treatment of any sort. I initially thought it was frontline combo when she was a puppy that she had a problem with, but its all spot ons. So for flea treatment I use comformtis which is a tablet. She takes it no problem and her wormer is panacur, but have used drontal and milbemax with her and no problems.
Advocate is highly regarded, and used frequently but yes some dogs are sensitive to them. Which is true of all medicines for animals and humans. I wouldn't worry about changing vets, unless there is another reason that you want to change. Have a chat with your vet, there will be alternatives for flea and worming. There is so many of them because its not one medicine suits all!


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm only using it because my vet recommended it but it leaves yellow staining on Ellie's fur which is quite annoying. I applied it directly on her skin on the back her neck but since its liquid it will drip no matter what .


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Brax said:


> So. I have just learnt about the link between ivermectin and a gene in collies. Guess my Heinz 57 does have collie in after all!


From what I understand, Advocate doesn't contain ivermectin it contains moxidectin, though I think they are similar. According to the literature, advocate has been tested on ivermectin-sensitive collies at 5 times the recommended dose, with no adverse reactions. Just incase you were interested! 

And ususally a reaction happens quite quickly, within a few hours or maybe a day or so. It could well be something else that is causing the itchiness if it started a week or two after the application of Advocate.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Brax said:


> Over the past fortnight / three weeks my dog has been increasingly itchy. Lots of nibbling especially around his genital area, and around his neck and seemingly uncomfortable. He was treated for fleas routinely 4 weeks ago (and wormed about a week before that). I've tried adding oil to his kibble, and he's been groomed and bathed and neither seemed to have worked or help. He's always been fed the same kibble. There is no signs of fleas or flea dirt (there shouldnt anyway given he was treated for fleas!). His skin isn't flakey as such but there was some scurf around his back end. There are no abrasions, redness or irritation visually to his skin.
> 
> There are only two things that have changed within the past month and that is that I used Advocate (which I haven't used before) and he hasn't had any raw in his kongs (he gets raw in his kongs as its a damn sight cheaper than anything else!)
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas?


if he is worrying at his back end or bottom then quite often that can be a sign of anal gland issues, they can become itchy, or sometimes sore. So that might be worth checking. They will sometimes scoot and have a smell about them too sometimes described as fishy.

Itching sometimes called puritus is listed in the contra indications and warning for advocate too though. Like anything else some dogs can be fine to one thing where another will develop a sensitivity sometimes.

The use of the product may result in transient pruritus in the animal. On rare occasions greasy fur, erythema and vomiting can occur. These signs disappear without further treatment. The product may, in rare cases cause local hypersensitivity reactions. The product may in very rare cases cause at the application site a sensation resulting in transient behavioural changes such as lethargy, agitation, and inappetence.
Full link above comes from below:-

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Bayer_plc/Advocate_Spot-on_Solution/-38249.html

Only other suggestion as regards to the itching genitals, is there any chance he may be peeing up nettles or perhaps other plants/weeds that may cause a skin reaction. This year and last my boy peed up nettles and around his become itchy, and if you touched his belly he would start scratching. The reaction lasts a good time especially if they are repeatedly doing it on a daily basis. Took me a while last year to figure it out, and once I ensure he cant go near any for a few days it wears off.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

May I suggest wormcount.com instead of wormers, never felt comfy with the idea of putting stuff like advocate or frontline on my dog. Never had a flea problem so far (touch wood) I get a worm count done every 6 months, this includes lungworm for £21. No nasty chemicals!


----------

